#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Киселёвске

## Дифо

Буддизм в Киселёвске есть!
02 10 2007 будет юбилей Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхи.
10 лет
Кто рядом:
Прокопьевск
Кемерово
Новокузнецк
и тд
Приглашаем:
652715 Кемеровская обл.
Киселёвск
ул.Утренняя дом 6 кв.83
тел. 8(38464)51154 (Раиса Николаевна)
+7 905 07 95 226 (Дифо)
+7 904 997 01 60 (Татьяна "Деша")
Дифо

----------


## Юань Дин

Я приеду в гости обязательно!
Ближе к октябрю позвоню или напишу по e-mail.
Весной в связи со смертью Ханы Нидал лама Оле не смог приехать в Новосиб, вот и не встретились.
Если летом кто из сангхи собирается съездить в Иволгинский дацан, напишите. Я тоже туда хочу съездить. Только не знаю, как.
Всем привет.

----------


## Дифо

> Я приеду в гости обязательно!
> Ближе к октябрю позвоню или напишу по e-mail.
> Весной в связи со смертью Ханы Нидал лама Оле не смог приехать в Новосиб, вот и не встретились.
> Если летом кто из сангхи собирается съездить в Иволгинский дацан, напишите. Я тоже туда хочу съездить. Только не знаю, как.
> Всем привет.



Приезжайте с супругой мы Вас ждём!!!

КБС

----------


## Юань Дин

Спасибо. Заедем скоро в гости. Сначала позвоним.

----------


## Топпер

> 02 10 2007 будет юбилей Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхи.


Не слишком ли громко: "Буддийской Сангхи"? Монахи то есть?
Ведь скорее, на деле, имеем небольшую группу мирян?

----------


## Юань Дин

Значит, не видать кузбассовцам ни Дхармы, ни Сангхи в этой жизни.
Не доросли мы до этого.
А жаль  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Ну дык, надо прилагать усилия.
Если сможете принять учителя, могём организовать визит.

----------


## Orient

Топпер, а чем не Сангха то? :Smilie:  

Интересен подход других религий в этом вопросе:

Слова Христа
"Ибо, где двое или трое собраны во имя Мое, там Я посреди них" 
(Мф 18, 20).

Шива сказал
"Я обитаю не на Кайласе и не на горе Меру или Мандаре. Я - там, где пребывает знающий Кулу"
(Куларнава-тантра, 9.94)

----------


## Топпер

> Интересен подход других религий в этом вопросе:


Нисколько не интересен. 
Аппелировать к другим религиям для оправдания неправомочного применения термина "Сангха" в Буддизме, по меньшей мере, нелогично.
Миряне, сами по себе, сколько бы их не было, хоть трое, хоть триста, без монахов сангху не составляют.

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------


## Orient

Нисколько не аппелирую для оправдания, просто интересно было, правда...
Просто для меня удивителен такой взгляд на Сангху, наверное сказывается разница в традициях.

----------


## куру хунг

Баталии на эту тему, на БФ уже были.
 Это здесь:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8426

----------


## Юань Дин

Наверное, во многие центры Карма Кагью в России входят только миряне. Туда периодически приезжают мирские учителя. Думаю, не все последователи Оле Нидала общались с монахами.
Уважаемый Топпер, хотел спросить Вас как последователя Учения Будды в неизмененном виде: аутентичны ли такие организации? Или же это только клуб по интересам, не идущий по Пути, указанном Буддой?
С уважением.
Д.Б.

P.S.: И еще хотелось бы узнать Вашу точку зрения на деятельность медитационных центров в тантрическом буддизме, состоящих только из мирских последователей. Что это (см. фото) - ньюэйдж или буддизм?

----------


## Иппон

> Ну дык, надо прилагать усилия.
> Если сможете принять учителя, могём организовать визит.


Своих учителей "растить" нужно - вот в этом направлении нужно прилагать усилия. Практика - другого пути  нет. Знаю, что многие не согласятся с этим высказыванием - но такова моя позиция.

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемый Топпер, хотел спросить Вас как последователя Учения Будды в неизмененном виде: аутентичны ли такие организации? Или же это только клуб по интересам, не идущий по Пути, указанном Буддой?
> С уважением.


Если мирская организация учит Дхамме - это хорошо. Просто при этом её нежелательно звать сангхой. Разве, что в разговорном смысле слова.
Касаемо КК Оле Нидала: насколько я знаю, сам лама Оле и его последователи отрицают ценность монашества. Если это так - это пробелма.



> P.S.: И еще хотелось бы узнать Вашу точку зрения на деятельность медитационных центров в тантрическом буддизме, состоящих только из мирских последователей. Что это (см. фото) - ньюэйдж или буддизм?


Тантра, насколько я понимаю, в отличие от пратимокхи, может передаваться миранами?
А ньюэйдж или нет - это зависит от серьёзности конкретного центра. Если люди идут в некой буддийской традиции, если не придумывают ничего от себя (что иногда случается), то их деятельность может быть весьма полезной.

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Своих учителей "растить" нужно - вот в этом направлении нужно прилагать усилия.


Это было бы замечательно

----------


## Won Soeng

Не следует думать излишне локально. Если община следует наставлениям учителя, который регулярно посещает эту общину и дает наставления, сам при этом являясь не просто монахом, а как минимум подтвержденным учителем в своей традиции и прошел необходимое для традиции обучение в монастыре, то такая община по определению является частью традиционной Сангхи, но не является некой отдельной сангхой. 
Если мирянин просто пожил в монастыре, даже получил прибежище, но не давал монашеских обетов, вернувшись он может организовать только мирскую общину. 
Однако если эту мирскую общину наставляет лично приезжающий учитель или монах, получивший разрешение учителя направлять практику этой общины - то такая община становится частью традиционной Сангхи.
Дело в том, что нельзя представлять себе общину неким локальным образованием. Кто-то собирается ежедневно, кто несколько раз в год, кто-то контактирует от случая к случаю. Кто-то из общины ездит в монастырь к учителю за личными наставлениями, кто-то назначается учителем ответственным за дела общины и общается с учителем лично или переписываясь. Таким образом локальные группы не явлются самостоятельными общинами, а имеют общение с традиционной Сангхой и являются ее частью.
Таким образом для отдельной группы людей признаком Сангхи будет наличие общения с учителем (прямого или опосредованного), наличие наставлений учителя по организации жизнедеятельности общины и совместной практике, возможность регулярно или хотя бы время от времени приглашать учителя или посещать его и принимать прибежище, принимать монашеские обеты, принимать обеты учителей дхармы.
Но так или иначе, Сангха - это монастырь или группа монастырей и общающиеся с этим монастырем группы людей, посещающие монастырь, либо посещаемые монахами и учителями. Мирские центры, в которых не живут монахи, обычно на время ретритов, соблюдают монастырский устав. Они не являются самостоятельными общинами, а направляются учителями традиции.

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------


## Иппон

> Это было бы замечательно


Ну так надо чтоб не "было бы" - а стало на самом деле!

----------


## Юань Дин

Для меня пока единственный живой контакт с Дхармой - контакт с киселевским центром Карма-Кагью. Хотя я езжу туда редко - от случая к случаю. В августе туда приедет учитель. Это же прекрасно - видеть живых людей и учителей, и медитировать. И ретритный центр рядом (Алтай).
К сожалению, у нас не столица, поэтому нет возможности познакомиться "вживую" с разными традициями. Я уважаю и Тхераваду и Дзэн. Но такая карма. Карма - удивительная вещь, помогающая нам. Она помогает нам попасть в условия, наиболее благоприятные для нашего развития. Карма забрасывает нас в глубинку, где есть возможность встретиться только с одной традицией и, таким образом, сосредоточить свои усилия на практике, принятой в данной традиции, не распыляясь на долгие поиски среди возможных вариантов, чем так грешат столичные города.
И, как правило, оказывается, что эта традиция и есть твоя.
Карма - подарок судьбы.

----------


## Юань Дин

Когда в глухой бирманской деревушке человек знает только Тхераваду и следует этой традиции, а в забытой богом долине Тибета местный житель знает только, например, Кагью и практикует это - это намного лучше, чем распылять свое внимание, имея информацию о разных традициях и возможность встречи с разными традициями вживую. Наверное - так. Родишься все равно ведь там, где положено, где твоя традиция.

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис Борисович. Тут ведь вот какая штука.
Кто-то из поколения в поколение живет на одном месте. А кто-то постоянно в путешествиях.
Например, в своей жизни я жил: в Киргизии, в Ленинграде, в Борзе, с ежегодными поездками в Киргизию, Ленинград и Новосибирск, снова в Киргизии, с ежегодными поездками в Ленинград, в Белоруссии, с ежегодными поездками в Псковскую область и Ленинград и поочередно в Киргизию или в Новосибирск, теперь в Санкт-Петербурге, с поездками в Белоруссию, Прибалтику, Центральный Регион России (Рязань, Брянск, Пенза). И в дальнейшем планов желаний путешествовать - немало.
Забавно то, что и по материнской и по отцовской линиям мои предки так же путешествовали (и вынужденно, и добровольно). Причем в чем-то подобными траекториями. И так же много путешествуют мои дяди, тети, двоюродные, троюродные. И при этом регионы путешествий повторяются снова и снова. 
Знаете старый анекдот о времени? Тот у кого одни часы всегда точно знает, который час. Тот у кого часов двое - всегда сомневается, какое время точное.

----------


## Юань Дин

Ясно. Другая карма. Другой опыт.
А я оседлый человек - надо хорошо распинать, прежде чем куда-то собирусь ехать (надолго если).

----------


## Zom

> Карма забрасывает нас в глубинку, где есть возможность встретиться только с одной традицией и, таким образом, сосредоточить свои усилия на практике, принятой в данной традиции, не распыляясь на долгие поиски среди возможных вариантов, чем так грешат столичные города.
> И, как правило, оказывается, что эта традиция и есть твоя.
> Карма - подарок судьбы.


Я бы на вашем месте смотрел бы не на подарки судьбы, а на реальные практические результаты. Если их нет - ну и зачем вам такой "подарок судьбы" ?

----------


## Иппон

Некуда ехать не нужно. Нужно найти на месте, то место, где можно практиковать. И практика, практика, практика. Я например люблю в лесу.

----------


## Дифо

> Не слишком ли громко: "Буддийской Сангхи"? Монахи то есть?
> Ведь скорее, на деле, имеем небольшую группу мирян?


Монахов нет.  Да на деле, имеем небольшую группу мирян! 
Лама Оле говорил : "Сангха - это друзья на Пути (Как Освобождённые от иллюзии эго, так и обычные практикующие). Это и маленькая группа и все буддисты вселенных.

Внесу ясность: Мы религиозная группа "Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха" под этим названием зарегистрированны в органах местного самоуправления.

Монахов среди участников группы сейчас нет. (Был монах Владимир Пятунин несколько лет назад уехал в Японию). 

Местных Учителей нет. Путишествующие приезжают регулярно. 

Фактически участники группы живут в трёх городах. Это получилось случайно, наверно мы им понравились, и они решили быть с нами,чем организовать у себя в городе.


Дифо


П.С.  Простите господин Топпер, Вы наверное представитель "Южной Традиции"?

----------

Руслон (27.11.2009)

----------


## Дифо

Касаемо КК Оле Нидала: насколько я знаю, сам лама Оле и его последователи отрицают ценность монашества. Если это так - это пробелма.[/QUOTE]

Вы не правы!!! 
Лама Оле, всегда подчёркивает важность монашеской традиции. Это то, что сохраняет все поучения в том числе редкие и непопулярные в сегодняшнее время.

Это приблизительно.

Если нужно я постараюсь найти точные формулировки и назвать места от куда они (книги, лекции, даты).

Если нужно конечно.


Диф

----------


## Дифо

> Не слишком ли громко: "Буддийской Сангхи"? Монахи то есть?
> Ведь скорее, на деле, имеем небольшую группу мирян?



Сангха ( в дословном переводе с санскрита «сообщество»).

Когда мы выбирали название для религиозной группы *«Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха»*, мы руководствовались книгой М. Зегерса «Буддийские термины».
_«Если люди, слышащие поучения Будды, вступают на Путь, то есть слушают поучения, размышляют над ними и, наконец, применяют в практике медитации, то образуется Сангха. Это – друзья и помощники на Пути к Освобождению.(…) 
Кроме того, Сангха включает две разновидности – обычную и высшую, или Благородную Сангху. Обычная Сангха состоит из практикующих, которые ещё недостигли осознания истинной природы своего ума. Благородная Сангха состоит из практикующих, которые достигли одного из четырёх уровней постижения (…) или одного из уровней бодхисаттвы(…)»_
Манфред Зегерс. Буддийские термины.- С-Пб., 1997- стр. 10
Осн6овано на «Сокровище Знания» 1-го Джамгёна Конгтрула Ринпоче (1813-1899).
М. Зегерс преподователь Международного Буддийского Института Кармапы в Дели, где Он получил степень бакалавра буддийской философии. Он является полномочным Учителем буддизма (от Ламы Кхенпо Тхубтена).
А 1-й Джамгён Конгтрул Ринпоче - Лама Линии Карма Кагью и ученик Ситу Ринпоче.

Дифо

----------

Руслон (27.11.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Значит, не видать кузбассовцам ни Дхармы, ни Сангхи в этой жизни.
> Не доросли мы до этого.
> А жаль


Значит, Вы, Денис Борисович действительно не видите Дхармы? Или это так кокетство с форумчанами?

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> Когда мы выбирали название для религиозной группы «Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха», мы руководствовались книгой М. Зегерса «Буддийские термины».
> «Если люди, слышащие поучения Будды, вступают на Путь, то есть слушают поучения, размышляют над ними и, наконец, применяют в практике медитации, то образуется Сангха. Это – друзья и помощники на Пути к Освобождению.(…)


В принципе, неверно.
От того, что группа собирается, она не становиться Сангхой.
Даже мы, в Питере, при наличии двух монахов не считаемся Сангхой. Что уж тут говорить о группе, в которой монахов вообще нет.
Без монахов нельзя говорить даже о четырёхчастной Сангхе, о которой в данном определении вообще не говориться.



> Кроме того, Сангха включает две разновидности – обычную и высшую, или Благородную Сангху. Обычная Сангха состоит из практикующих, которые ещё недостигли осознания истинной природы своего ума. Благородная Сангха состоит из практикующих, которые достигли одного из четырёх уровней постижения (…) или одного из уровней бодхисаттвы(…)»


Плюс, сангха из обычных практикующих не может быть объектом Прибежища. И не может давать обеты Пратимоккхи.

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы не правы!!! 
> Лама Оле, всегда подчёркивает важность монашеской традиции. Это то, что сохраняет все поучения в том числе редкие и непопулярные в сегодняшнее время.
> 
> Это приблизительно.
> 
> Если нужно я постараюсь найти точные формулировки и назвать места от куда они (книги, лекции, даты).
> 
> Если нужно конечно.


Видите ли, я сам бывал на его лекциях и лично слышал его критические высказывания в адрес монашества

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Сангха в качестве объекта Прибежища для последователя Махаяны - это Арья-Бодхисаттвы, Архаты, даки и дакини, Защитники Дхармы и четыре Хранителя сторон света. Наличие или отсутствие монахов для последователя Махаяны не столь важно. Истинное Прибежище не зависит от относительных обстоятельств, таких, как наличие или отсутствие монахов, иначе оно не было бы Прибежищем при столь зависимом состоянии. На одном из уровней понимания мы принимаем Прибежище, в конечном счете, в собственных добродетелях, при их отсутствии (отсутствии даже благих намерений) у нас нет на самом деле никакого Прибежища. О внутреннем, тайном и недвойственном Прибежище я вообще не хочу распространяться - это "праздник, который всегда с тобой" и не обсуждается широко.

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011), Руслон (27.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Да, Дордже, придумывайте и дальше. Я и похлеще слышал вещи. Например, что Иисус, Будда и Мухаммед - это инкарнации одного и того же существа.
Только зачем придумывать новый смысл, когда есть тот, который раскрывал сам Будда. А он ни про каких дакинь в качестве Прибежища не говорил. А уж тем более про локапал.
188. Ко всякому прибежищу обращаются люди, мучимые страхом: 
к горам и к лесам, к деревьям в роще, к гробницам. 
189. Но ведь и такое прибежище не безопасно, и такое прибежище не из лучших. 
Достигший такого прибежища не освобождается от всех горестей

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Топпер, достаточно смелая попытка приписать мне авторство того, что практикуется и реализуется почти две тысячи лет. Но я не могу согласиться с тем, что я автор этого. Это не соответствует реальности, как бы вы ни эмоционировали по этому поводу (воинственный сутрик - это прикольно :Big Grin:  ).
Не обязательно, кстати, слишком мрачно воспринимать слова "эмоционировать" и "воинственный". Заранее спасибо за попытку :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Не обязательно, кстати, слишком мрачно воспринимать слова "эмоционировать" и "воинственный". Заранее спасибо за попытку


Что бы эти слова не воспринимали привратно, не обязательно их писать.
А про две тысячи лет - это для меня не ново. Вот, христиане, тоже достигают чего-то две тысячи лет, и считают это правильным.
Кстати, они тоже часто придумывают новый смысл буддийским терминам.

----------


## Дифо

> День добрый.
> 
> В принципе, неверно.
> От того, что группа собирается, она не становиться Сангхой.
> Даже мы, в Питере, при наличии двух монахов не считаемся Сангхой. Что уж тут говорить о группе, в которой монахов вообще нет.
> Без монахов нельзя говорить даже о четырёхчастной Сангхе, о которой в данном определении вообще не говориться.
> 
> Плюс, сангха из обычных практикующих не может быть объектом Прибежища. И не может давать обеты Пратимоккхи.


День добрый.
   Наверно Вы правы, но мы доверяем этому учителю, за него поручился Лама Оле (в предисловии к книге).
   Конечно Прибежищем для нас является вся Сангха независимо от школы и локализации.

----------


## Дифо

7 июля в Киселёвскую Буддийскую Сангху приехали гости из Буддийского Центра Алмазного Пути Школы Карма Кагью города Иркутска. Это Олеся Ловкина и Баир Тугутов. Они подарили статую Будды Шакьямуни, наполненную реликвиями в Иркутске и освящённую Ламой Оле Нидалом в Карелии. После передачи статуи Киселёвской Сангхе Баир прочитал десятиминутную лекцию о жизни Будды Шакьямуни и провёл медитацию «Три Света». Затем Алексей Павлов провёл медитацию «Будда Медицины», а Александр Кучерьян – «Прибежище».

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011), Руслон (27.11.2009)

----------


## Дифо

Буддийский медитационный марафон прошёл с 29 по 31 июля.

В 550 городах, в 45 странах мира, более чем в 530 буддийских центрах прошёл медитационный марафон. Главным местом этого события стал немецкий город Кассель, где несколько тысяч буддистов собрались на своём крупнейшем европейском форуме вместе с Его Святейшеством 17-м Гьялвангом Кармапой Тринле Тхайе Дордже и Ламой Оле Нидалом.
Начиная с воскресного вечера, три дня и три ночи участники марафона медитировали на Белую Освободительницу, которая развивает сочувствие, привносит умиротворение и толерантность в жизнь людей.
«Сейчас, когда разрастающиеся конфликты готовы поджечь нашу планету, мы хотим создать поле позитивной энергии, которое бы объединяло всех людей, и помогало сохранить мир», - говорил Александр Койбагаров, Президент Российской Ассоциации буддистов школы Карма Кагью. 
Этот марафон инициирован Ламой Оле Нидалом – первым европейским учеником Его Святейшества 16-го Гьялвы Кармапы, главы традиции Кагью. В этой акции приняли участие сотни тысяч человек, были произнесены более ста миллионов мантр.
Помимо основной цели, развития любви и сочувствия в мире, 72 часовая медитация почтит память Ханы Нидал, покойной жены Ламы Оле, вместе с ним посвятившей свою жизнь сохранению уникального наследия буддизма Алмазного Пути и принесению его современным людям в разных частях мира. Высоко оценивая деятельность Ханны Нидал, ламы Карма Кагью признали её излучением Белой Освободительницы.
Церемонии прошли и в центре Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхи, но только один день, 31 июня. Была совершена медитация «Белая Освободительница» и призыв защитника.
Газета "Киселёвские Вести"

----------

Руслон (27.11.2009)

----------


## Дифо

27 августа в Киселёвск приедет Юлианна Ференси из Гамбурга, буддийский путишествующий учитель школы Карма Кагью. 

КБС

----------


## Иппон

Пригласите BTRа из Сенкт-Питербурга, системного аналитика, архитектора ПО, идущего в традиции Дзен (Кван Ум). Или в своем отечестве пророка не признают?

----------

Руслон (27.11.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> ... системного аналитика, архитектора ПО....


Нам в Новокузнецке тоже нужны такие люди.

В Кемерово был дзэн-цент. Если бы он дальше продолжил свою работу, то можно было бы и послушать, и воочию увидеть, познакомиться с интересными людьми.

Буду надеяться, что со временем в Кузбассе будут представлены разные школы. А как, кстати, организовываются подобные центры?

----------


## Дифо

> 27 августа в Киселёвск приедет Юлианна Ференси из Гамбурга, буддийский путишествующий учитель школы Карма Кагью. 
> 
> КБС



27 августа в Киселёвск Юлианна Ференси из Гамбурга приезжала.
Читала лекцию "Буддизм Сегодня". Было 20 человек: 
1 из Томска,
1 из Новокузнецка, 
2 из Кемерово. 
Было классно.
Читайте в Киселёвских Вестях.

----------


## Дифо

> 27 августа в Киселёвск Юлианна Ференси из Гамбурга приезжала.
> Читала лекцию "Буддизм Сегодня". Было 20 человек: 
> 1 из Томска,
> 1 из Новокузнецка, 
> 2 из Кемерово. 
> Было классно.
> Читайте в Киселёвских Вестях.


Вероятно в Киселёвск приедет ещё и Войтек Трацевский. Вероятно 25 сентября.

----------


## Дифо

25 сентября Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха будет принимать в Киселёвске Войтека Трацевского из Польши, (буддийский путишествующий учитель школы Карма Кагью). 
Пишите kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru
Звоните +7 905 07 95 226 ( Дифо )

КБС

----------


## Дифо

> 25 сентября Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха будет принимать в Киселёвске Войтека Трацевского из Польши, (буддийский путишествующий учитель школы Карма Кагью). 
> Пишите kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru
> Звоните +7 905 07 95 226 ( Дифо )
> 
> КБС


Войтек приезжал. Читал лекцию " Цель и методы буддизма" Слушало 14 человек: 1 из Кемерово, 3 из Новокузнецка, 10 киселёвчане.

----------


## Дифо

*2 Октября 2007 года 

юбилей Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхи.

Нам исполнилться 10 лет.*

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Молодцы! Поздравляю!

----------


## Дифо

Спасибо!
Поздравили нас также:
Головачёва Настя
Коляда Вилор
Сандомирский Илья
Мальцев Роман
Батаева Света
Куколева Люба.

Спасибо Вам Всем!!!

Дифо Киселёвск

----------


## Дифо

7 февраля *Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха* будет отмечать *праздник Костра* (Восточный Новый Год). Приглашаем всех буддистов всех школ! С наступающим!!!
Пишите kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru
Звоните +7 905 07 95 226 ( Дифо )

КБС

----------


## Дифо

> Буддизм в Киселёвске есть!
> 02 10 2007 будет юбилей Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхи.
> 10 лет
> Кто рядом:
> Прокопьевск
> Кемерово
> Новокузнецк
> и тд
> Приглашаем:
> ...



Сейчас ситуация другая: Раиса, Дифо и Дэша члены Буддийского Центра Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска.

И наш Центр по адресу 652715 Киселёвск, проезд Строителей 2-55.


А КБС там же на Утренней.

----------


## Руслон

> Сейчас ситуация другая: Раиса, Дифо и Дэша члены Буддийского Центра Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска.
> 
> И наш Центр по адресу 652715 Киселёвск, проезд Строителей 2-55.
> 
> 
> А КБС там же на Утренней.


Доброго времени суток! 

Наш майл: sangkha@mail.ru

----------

Дифо (19.12.2009)

----------


## Руслон

16 Мая 2011 года Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха отмечает Весак - Трижды величайший день - День Будды.

sangkha@mail.ru

----------


## Дифо

7 и 8 мая 2011 года (это суббота, воскресенье) в Киселёвск приедет Пётр Калачин международный буддийский путешествующий учитель Алмазного Пути из Польши, близкий ученик и переводчик Ламы Оле Нидала. 

7 мая будет публичная лекция и ответы на вопросы слушателей.

8 мая лекция в Буддийском Центре Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска
по адресу Кемеровская область, город Киселёвск, микрорайон Красный Камень, проезд Строителей 2-55.
Вопросы и ответы, медитация.

Приглашаем всех интересующихся буддизмом.

----------


## Дифо

> Сейчас ситуация другая: Раиса, Дифо и Дэша члены Буддийского Центра Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска.
> 
> И наш Центр по адресу 652715 Киселёвск, проезд Строителей 2-55.
> 
> 
> А КБС там же на Утренней.


Ситуация снова изменилась. Как и всё в сансаре.
Раиса и Дифо снова в КБС и снова на Утренней 6 -83.
Буддийский Центр Алмазного пути в Киселёвске переехал с пр. Строителей 2 - 55 куда-то на Советскую.
Президент Центра -- Алексей Павлов.
Руководитель КБС с 2018 года -- Дифо (Фомин).

----------


## Дифо

> *2 Октября 2007 года 
> 
> юбилей Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхи.
> 
> Нам исполнилться 10 лет.*


Вот и прошли ещё 12 лет!

6 октября 2019 года 
в Киселёвской Буддийской Сангхе состоялась праздничная сборка, 
посвящённая *двадцатидвухлетию* группы. 
Среди приглашённых были председатель ленинск-кузнецкой общины Сукхавати досточтимый Еше Лег Цог, 
а также представители Буддийского Центра Алмазного пути города Киселёвска и Общины Гелуг города Новокузнецка.

----------

Aion (21.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019), Лидия (20.10.2019), Осетров (26.04.2020)

----------


## Осетров

а в Новокузнецке буддийский центр где можно найти?

----------


## Дифо

> а в Новокузнецке буддийский центр где можно найти?


Про буддийский центр не знаю.
Есть группы:
Новокузнецкая медитационная группа -- руководитель и старейшина достопочтенный Слава (Могильный) https://vk.com/id197751076
Община Гелуг города Новокузнецка -- руководитель и младший служитель Мария Колесник https://vk.com/gonjah
Группа Алмазного пути города Новокузнецка -- основной контакт Александр Атконов https://vk.com/id85587567

Свяжитесь с Ними через ВК, хотя Слава редко пользуется Интернетом.

----------


## Дифо

4 января 2022 года в 
Киселёвскую Буддийскую Сангху приезжал 
бакалавр буддийских наук *Максар Жолнеркевич* (Макс Жолнер).
Он совершил ритуал Сержэм,
прочитал лекцию по основам Тибетской Медицине,
даровал лунг на мантру Будды Бесконечной Жизни.

----------

